# MOPS - Salt Sale



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Just got the email last night, no need to wait until boxing day

IO - $35
RC - $45

You can get either the buckets or boxes


----------



## endlessblue (Oct 21, 2011)

That's the same price for the 200gal boxes!! There will be $39 boxing day buys with limits and big crowds. If you need lots get it now!


----------

